# Something Weird Growing in My Trillium



## Phred (May 8, 2021)

I could not believe this when I saw it...


----------



## Paphluvr (May 8, 2021)

Looks like pretty good cover, why not?


----------



## abax (May 8, 2021)

Is that a Mourning Dove perhaps? I think she's giving you the stink eye.


----------



## Phred (May 27, 2021)

Time flies... two babies Morning Doves almost grown up.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 27, 2021)

Two mourning doves and a partridge in a trillium..


----------



## abax (May 27, 2021)

The name "mourning" is an Old English name because of the cooing sound they make
sounded mournful and more people were superstitious than now...maybe.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 28, 2021)

a new family


----------



## Phred (May 31, 2021)

About to fledge...


----------



## abax (May 31, 2021)

Hooray! Ready to fly!


----------

